# Uhrzeit SmartServer



## athom1507 (15 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe meine Telefonrechnung heute überprüft und festgestellt dass die Summe gigantisch war. Bei der Überprüfung mit dem SmartSurfer hätten die Onlinekosten 33 statt 130€:wall:  sein müssen.

Bei der weiteren Überprüfung bei yellex (Abrechnungsfirma) stellte ich fest, dass die Uhrzeiten um genau 2h von denen im SmartSurfer abwichen .

Nun habe ich meine Rechenzeit überprüft die stimmte, aber die Uhrzeiten Im Teledat-Programm (Analogwandlersoftware) und bei einem Fernsehaufnahmeprogramm und im SmartSurfer stimmen nicht.

Ich kann den Fehler nicht finden und vermute ein Programm dahinter.
Die Abweichung sorgt jedenfalls für die hohe Rechnung.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## jupp11 (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: Uhrzeit SmartServer*



athom1507 schrieb:


> ich habe meine Telefonrechnung heute überprüft
> und festgestellt dass die Summe gigantisch war. Bei der Überprüfung mit dem
> SmartSurfer hätten die Onlinekosten 33 statt 130€:wall:  sein müssen.


bei deinem  Problem kann ich dir nicht helfen, da ich schon seit fünf Jahren DSL-Flat habe. 
Wenn ich mir das aber mal anschaue, was du das bezahlst, selbst wenn es der von dir errechnete Betrag ist,
stellt sich mir die Frage, warum du nicht auf DSL-Flat wechselst. Für den Preis bekommst du locker 
etwas  und  bei den neusten Angeboten bis zu  6000kbit/sec = fast  100  mal schneller als ISDN! 
Es gibt natürlich immer noch  jede Menge weiße Flecken, bei  denen weder per Telefonleitung noch per Kabel DSL 
verfügbar ist. Wenn das der Fall ist, ist es natürlich bedauerlich


----------



## athom1507 (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: Uhrzeit SmartServer*



> Es gibt natürlich immer noch jede Menge weiße Flecken, bei denen weder per Telefonleitung noch per Kabel DSL
> verfügbar ist. Wenn das der Fall ist, ist es natürlich bedauerlich


... ja, in so einem weißen Fleck wohnen wir leider.

Das Problem lässt sich übrigens umgehen, wenn man die Zeitzone 2h zurückstellt. Dann stimmen beide Uhren überein. 

Nicht ganz sauber, aber billiger...

Wissen würde ich aber schon gerne warum das so ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Uhrzeit SmartServer*

Bei mir überprüft der Smartsurfer vor der Einwahl meine Rechenrzeit und korrigiert diese und warnt mich, sollte ich eine falsch Uhrzeit gehabt und darduch eventuell einen teueren Tarif gewählt haben.

Sofern das bei dir nicht geschieht, überprüfe mal deine Firewalleinstellungen.
Im übrigen ist der Anbieter den du anwählst dazu verpflichtet selbst Daten darüber zu erheben, wann du online gegangen bist und zu welchen Konditionen.

Bei mir lag es in der Vergangenheit an einer lehren Battery auf dem Motherboard meines Computers. Seit ich diese auf dem Bord habe tauschen lassen, ist meine Uhrzeit wieder korrekt.


----------



## drboe (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Uhrzeit SmartServer*



athom1507 schrieb:


> Nun habe ich meine Rechenzeit überprüft die stimmte, aber die Uhrzeiten Im Teledat-Programm (Analogwandlersoftware) und bei einem Fernsehaufnahmeprogramm und im SmartSurfer stimmen nicht.


Stimmt die eingestellte Zeitzone? Solllwert: GMT+1 (Amsterdam, Berlin, Bern, Rom, Stockholm)? 
Wird die Uhrzeit automatisch auf Sommerzeit umgestellt? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## athom1507 (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Uhrzeit SmartServer*


```
Stimmt die eingestellte Zeitzone? Solllwert: GMT+1 (Amsterdam, Berlin, Bern, Rom, Stockholm)?
Wird die Uhrzeit automatisch auf Sommerzeit umgestellt?
```

Ja und ja.

Das ist ja das kuriose. es existieren zwei Zeiten auf meinem Rechner.
Eine Systemzeit (die auch behalten wird) und eine um -2h verschobene Zeit.

Wenn man die GMT auf -1 einstellt, dann sind beide Zeiten gleich. 

Danke trotzdem für Eure Bemühungen.


----------

